
LattePanda Alpha - dogma1138
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/139108638/lattepanda-alpha-soul-of-a-macbook-in-a-pocket-siz/description
======
setr
Is there anything actually "hackable" about this thing? Everything seems
hardcoded; it just has ports

